# Which composer is this?



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

We all know time travel is possible. The fact has been established on this forum. My question is which composer was browsing through the streets of the Netherlands one enlightening Fall and came upon this performer in an alley? Is this Brahms, or Saint-Saens?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

That, my friend, is what Wagner termed "the apotheosis of dance", which means the composer in question must be Beethoven.

Case closed.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Of course it's Ives!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The vibe is perhaps more like that of Lou Harrison ...

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2003/feb/05/guardianobituaries.artsobituaries


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I swear this was Brahms, because he always enjoys strolling around and making fun of others' music (either in a good way or a bad way) he was keen on popular music of the people like J. Strauss 

Brahms music is also immortal so he must be.


----------

